# T5 Transporter



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone had any experience with a T5? Is the 1.9 a better option than the 2.5 as I've heard the bigger engine is not as reliable. Maybe a mapped 1.9 would be the way to go?

I'm looking for a kombi so a row of seats behind the front ones, then just a load area behind to fit all the camping gear as well as the kids etc.

If anyone has had one especially if you have modded it I'd like to hear what you think.

As I'm seriously thinking of outing the TT and spending my hard earnt on something like this


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

1.9 are a bit sluggish once anything other than an empty van unless mapped and factory kombi are rare with 1.9 engine. Not many 1.9 around with aircon either.

Spent a week in a 174bhp California camper last year, it was superb, fast, economical and great inside.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

174bhp is from the 2.5 engine I'm guessing. How well do they drive loaded up?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I see age is finally catching up with you Nelly  if you had it before the wedding you could save on accommodation - if you can make it that is 

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie I've been thinking the TT is getting ever more squished with the amount of camping I've been doing and a well sorted T5 will look the dogs.

Seen one with a red/black theme that looks awesome :wink:

Saw loads of them at bug jam and I quite fancy one as well as it being a practical move. It will def have all the necessary mods 8)

Some of the day/surf vans have a good setup as they have a sink and cooker as well as a rear seat that folds into a bed so Cornwall would work out cheaper :lol:

Still need to get back to you about that bud will work some dates out


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

If you need something more practical have you not considered a Range Rover or BMW X5 both are a much better choice than a "van with windows" IMO


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> If you need something more practical have you not considered a Range Rover or BMW X5 both are a much better choice than a "van with windows" IMO


Nope certainly haven't neither of them two have the cool factor of a well sorted 'van with windows' they have 'I'm a flash cock and I own the road when I drive' label in my book 

Plus I need to get 6 people in with all the camping gear from time to time.


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

I've got the 1.9PDI (130bhp standard) engine in my Skoda Superb. Remapped by Jabbasport years ago to 193BHP and 312fl/lbs torque. It's pretty damn fast, especially the 50-70 range. Plus still does 55mpg on long runs. 
They do a 4motion version of the T5 with this engine, too.

I was in Cornwall for 2 weeks last week and saw a load of nice T5s, made me think...


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah mate make you right I was thinking of a change anyway but seeing so many well sorted T5's at bug jam has pretty much sold it to me


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

A friend has just bought one in white, had the roof done in Black and is putting TT seats in it, He dives so it is really practicle and they are very cool ATM


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

the 1.9 PDI came in a few different power outputs though, on the cars the number of red letters in the TDI badge gave it away. Not sure what the T5s came with, although some were deffo 130...


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

The 130bhp is the 2.5 engine and the one I'm being told to avoid - even by VW  This can be remapped to 170ish.

The 1.9 comes in 84ish and 100ish and believe remapping the latter gives 130ish. All what I've kind of worked out from a bit of reading up, but if anyone knows different I'm all ears.

I have been told the 2.5 is nowhere near as reliable as the 1.9 which is a shame as 170 horses in a van sounds good 

There are some really nicely modded ones out there at the moment but they are not cheap - but worth paying for a good one


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd have one of these if they ever get around to building it... 8)


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah, i love that microbus concept. It's been around for *years* though!

Weird that the 90, 105, 115, 130 and 150 BHP versions of the 1.9 PD used across VW, Audi, Seat, Skoda etc didn't all make it into the van, really. The 130bhp version would have been great in it with a remap and 4 motion...!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

landwomble said:


> yeah, i love that microbus concept. It's been around for *years* though!


It was recently revised and at the time they said it would definitely be built...


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Rich the light blue shade on that is what I would like, I have seen a couple in similar colour [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

TT51 said:


> 174bhp is from the 2.5 engine I'm guessing. How well do they drive loaded up?


Didn't notice any added weight and it did just under 40mpg average.

Check insurance, seems modded and converted ones are not as easy to insure as they were.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

I bought a t4 transporter brand new in 2001,owned it for 10 years covered 95,000 miles with no issues at all! Never used a drop of oil between servicing and it is a 2.5tdi 102bhp mapped to 135bhp.absolutely cracking engine mate,forget the 1.9 :roll: just bought a brand new one which i'm getting in september,i sold mine for 6k within 24 hours of putting it on pistoheads,awesome vans


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Red and black sounds good to me Nelly  I think they do have that understated cool factor and would def be up for one in theory.

You would certainly see a lot if you come, Cornwall is mecca for the Transporter and all the VW buses 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Rich the light blue shade on that is what I would like, I have seen a couple in similar colour [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


They have an annual meet in July just up the road from me called 'Bus Stop'. They're mostly old splits (campers, vans and Beetles, Karmann Ghias) that go there but i love 'em. They seem to really suit pale colours. 8)

I was thinking about getting in touch with the organiser to try and arrange a TT meet with them. It's a whole weekend with barbecues, live music and a really chilled atmosphere. It culminates with a cruise down to Eastbourne on the Sunday...


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

That sounds great! I'd be up for that...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i have a T5 LWB panel van - T30 4-motion which has the 2.5 litre 5-cyl 130PS engine. the 4-motion only came with the 130PS motor on the T5. bought new in 2006, has about 55k on it. always serviced every 10K - avoid the long life service regime that stretches oil changes. returns about 30mpg on mixed driving with a load of gear in the back. mine has a DPF fitted and not had any issues with it sooting up or anything.

my understanding is that the 6-speed gearbox and dualmass flywheel are problematic on this model, not the motor itself. there is no timing belt on this motor - cam is driven by gears.

lots of these vans are driven very hard by hooligans, which goes some way to explaining gearbox issues.

not had any real issues over the five years but i would say that the electrics are the weak spot on the T5. a few minor problems.

the 4-motion is great. i'd have another but a new one to the same spec would cost about 32K which is a lot more than the tt cost me. latest T5s all have the 4-cyl TDI unit as found in the TT with 140ps or 180ps (bi turbo) at the upper end of the range. there are a couple of lesser outputs around 85 and 105ps. both the 1.9 and 2.5 models of the older T5 are PD engines.

it is very comfortable and drives really well. best mid-size panel van by a mile but absurdly overpriced. intend to convert mine to camper at some point.

VW van dealers are complete morons and must be avoided at all costs.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the 1.9 Neil, driven a few and the best by far was the 174, even sounded good and fully loaded was still quick for a van :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have to say, I've been tempted recently too.

My missus is from Devon (nr Croyde) so we see plenty when we go down there.

It certainly seems like they've overtaken the old Campervan as the 'in' thing for the surf crowd.

But as mentioned above, a nice spec, newish one is 20k plus (saw one at our local VW dealer for 36k :roll: ). Many of the one that look cheap are ex-builder's vans with about 160,000 miles on them.


----------

